# Streamcam iOS Camera Viewer



## bfrearson (Mar 9, 2021)

bfrearson submitted a new resource:

Streamcam iOS Camera Viewer - Uncluttered camera viewer for macOS



> I wrote a simple app to allow users to connect their iOS devices without any UI clutter. I realise there are tons of these: mine doesn't have any bells and whistles, but it is cheap!
> 
> Only works using a cable, and only with macOS.



Read more about this resource...


----------

